# slip rings for a turntable



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Some day I'll build a turntable. One of the problems I see discussed is getting power to the bridge and wondered about using slip rings. What I found is this from adafruit.
https://www.adafruit.com/products/775
This seems to be perfect to get power into the bridge and seems to be a reasonable cost. Anyone try this?


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

I don't see why that wouldn't work. Mounting would be the most difficult part of the process, and even that shouldn't be too hard to do. I see they also have one with a flange that you can screw down to a flat surface that may work better? Definitely an interesting idea, although I haven't built a turntable myself.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Power it through a polarity reverser like an AR-1 and it definitely should work.


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

I'm using the larger version (22 mm - 12 wires) for my turntable.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I saw a very nice turntable the other day that used a 2 rail track (N Scale Flex?)
to support the outer ends of the table. I assume the wheels were power
pickup for the table tracks, thus eliminating the need for slip rings. I forget
where it was or would post pic. Might be an easy solution. Even a single
rail, plus use of the center 'axle' as conductors could be used to power the table track.

Don


----------



## Kix66 (Feb 17, 2013)

You may be able to simplify things. Check out the new video in this link.


----------

